# My small business idea



## spade (Sep 18, 2001)

Please be kind.

I am planning to start a small part time business and I want some input. I own a 80 in Northwest Missouri that was in CRP for 13 years.

I am no expert but along the edges of my 80 I have many 100's of trees. Red Oak, White oak, Hickory, Black Walnut and Green Ash. Most are 1 to 3.5 inch diameter and up to 18 ft tall.

My dream is to get a used tree spade and begin to offer the trees to my community for a small fee and begin planting seedlings of various types for the future.

Do you see flaws in my idea?


----------

